
Show HN: Operation Go: A Routine Mission - everdev
http://gocode.io
======
everdev
Operation Go is an online programming game for Golang. Developers play as one
of two agents on a mission to defeat the notorious cyber-criminal Epoch.

It was a ton of fun to make. I hope you enjoy it too.

Happy coding :)

